# Dead or Alive Exhibit in NYC



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

I was able to get a chance to go to this exhibit on Friday. If you are ever in New York City check it out. Very inspirational and creepy. Alot of bones and dead things.

http://collections.madmuseum.org/code/emuseum.asp?emu_action=advsearch&rawsearch=exhibitionid/,/is/,/505/,/true/,/false&profile=exhibitions


----------



## The Evil Queen (May 8, 2010)

Looks like a blast. We hit the Mutter while in Philly last week. It was... ok, a bit dissapointing. Not really worth the $14 a head to get in. 2 sections were under construction and several of the items were removed from displays; and several were retired! Plus, NO photos or video. But that didn't stop alot of folks we seen in there.


----------

